# Compressor de minisplit 9000btu se calienta



## Bradymiclos (Abr 13, 2012)

buen dia el compres*s*or no apaga se calienta y luego no tira  aire frio la presion esta en 66psi condensadores evaporador limpio¨?Ç

q*UE* pu*i*edo hacer


----------



## ultraseven (Abr 14, 2012)

cambia el capacitor de compresor, saludos


----------



## kentuckyuser (Abr 14, 2012)

Como dice ultraseven lo más posible es que sea el capacitor del compresor y este intentando arrancar… también puede ser que se ha quedado sin aceite y este gripado.
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 16, 2012)

O sea que el compresor arranca y no enfria ?

Mediste la alta ?


----------



## Bradymiclos (Abr 17, 2012)

buen dia gracias por sus respuestas el aire le faltaba bastante freon estaba en 25 se cargo a 65 el arranca bien y todo a los minutos puede ser maximo 10 min ya deja de enfriar toque el compressor y esta caliente no ultra caliente pero si caliente.
el tecnico que reviso dice que cree que esta recalentado el compressor porq le faltaba freon pero que podria ser el capacitor.

yo probe con otro capacitor lo unico que el capacitor que puse es un de mayor capacidad el que este split usa es 25 yo puse de 35 igual se calento.

no se si me recomiendan comprar capacitor de 25 

hice una prueba puse agua con lamanguera para enfriar el compressor y lo probe asi 30 min y funciona muy bien es mas siento que prende y apaga el compressor pero logicamente con agua la media hora

tiene sus 2 años ya de uso esta split es fridgiare


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2012)

Ummmm podría ser que además de Freon tenga aire ? Porque esa es una de las causas de recalentamiento.

Los dos ventiladores funcionan bien , tanto el interior como el exterior ?

Si lleva 25 uF y le ponés 30 no pasa nada , pero 35 me parece demasiado , para seguir probando podés utilizarlo.

Uno de los problemas de los compresores rotativos , es que si los dejan mucho tiempo trabajando con poco gas , se les "cocina" el aceite   .


----------



## Bradymiclos (Abr 17, 2012)

yo veo que los dos ventiladores funcionan bien el del evaporador un poquito mas lento que antes no sopla igual pero lo limpie y mejoro un poquito el del condensador si trabaja bien.

si es un rotativo y si tienes razon puede ser aceite que opinas pruebo meterle aceite


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2012)

Primero probá de quitar el gas , hacerle un barrido con gas nuevo y reponerle gas a ver que pasa.

Sinó vamos por el aceite. Si tenés forma de tomarle una muestra al aceite , fijate si está oscuro está malo.

Saludos !


----------



## CH0N (May 23, 2012)

Bueno talvez ya encontraron la falla, pero algo que ademas yo haria en el diagnostico es medir el amperaje (con un amperimetro de gancho) regularmente 9000 Btu en 220V debe registrar 3.5 -4 Amps o en 110V unos 7 -8 Amps, el amperaje aumenta o disminuye proporcinalmente con la presion de gas, por ej: si tienes unas 40 PSI registrara menos que la carga indicada en la etiqueta del aparato, es muy bueno estar monitoreando el aperaje al momento de cargar el gas, muchos cargan hasta 65 PSI yo lo hago hasta 72 PSI aunque esta presion tambien va ligada a la temperatura ambiente.

PD. Una causa probable en algunos casos es el protector termico del compresor que ya no sirva bien, este va pegado al compresor a un lado del conector de corriente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 23, 2012)

CH0N dijo:


> es muy bueno estar monitoreando el aperaje al momento de cargar el gas


 
 Siempre recomiendo eso (y me miran con cara de loco ) , amperometrica mientras se recarga gas , sobretodo en equipos gastados a los cuales vamos a sobrecargar 

Saludos !


----------



## Fogonazo (May 24, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> _*Siempre recomiendo eso (y me miran con cara de loco )*_ , amperometrica mientras se recarga gas , sobretodo en equipos gastados a los cuales vamos a sobrecargar
> 
> Saludos !



Si, pero no por el comentario


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 24, 2012)

. . . y yo que pensaba porque la amperométrica nada tiene que ver con el manifold


----------



## archer1ec (May 27, 2012)

hola como primero si emos perdido gas es porque existe alguna fuga es mejor buscarla y taparla luego yo en los barridos no me fio por que yguan queda aire y lo mejor es un buen vacio y si no dispones de nitrogeno dejar que el vacio dure como minimo media hora y esperar otras 7 para ver si no hay perdidas 
chequear si tiene aceite y mirar que tipo de gas lleba la maquina no olvidemos que los de la serie 400 son mescla de tres tipos y es mejor vaciar todo y no rellenar ( porque no sabremos cual de las composiciones se perdiera ) si es el  R22 tenemos que dejarlo a -5cº que coresponde a 3 bares esto es encuanto a el gas 
por lo otro con el amperimetro podemos ver el consumo que es de la mejor manera de comprobar el estado de el motor como lo an indicado en los comentarios medir la preciones en baja y alta  
con lo de el condensador sitienes 35 mf lo puedes probar pero luego coloca el que es original
si tienes un capacimetro pues midelo, no olvides que los compresores ya de por si calientan mucho 
si quieres ver si esta recalentado con el amperimetro y los manometros lo sabras rapido espero que esto te ayude en algo suerte


----------

